# What can i injected?



## Daskoupe (Oct 9, 2006)

well i was all for getting someboost juice until i saw it was 20 to ship a 30 dollar item.I've heard of denatured alky,bug wash,but what else is there and where do i get it


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 13, 2005)

*Re: What can i inject? (Couper1TEP)*

Tom, go to Wally World and buy yourself a gallon of distilled water for $1. While you're there, pick up a bottle of HEET-brand gas tank antifreeze.

Mix the two 50/50 and you've got yourself exactly what you need to spray. If you put it in your stock washer bottle, though, your dash light may stay illuminated as if the system is empty. That's because pure water and methanol are so pure that they won't conduct electricity. If that happens, you can spike the brew with a little windshield washer fluid. The light will go off and you'll be good to go. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Daskoupe (Oct 9, 2006)

*Re: What can i inject? ([email protected])*

good deal


----------



## greggearhead (Jul 28, 2002)

*Re: What can i injected? (Couper1TEP)*

Blue in color and -20 F rated washer fluid is pretty consistantly 30% methanol/70% water and totally safe to use. Lower temps than that aren't safe to use - have other additives not good to inject.


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 13, 2005)

*Re: What can i injected? (greggearhead)*

Yep yep, the summer time mix that's formulated to dissolve smashed bug guts is also to be avoided. And... anything that's very darkly pigmented can eventually clog nozzles and gum up throttle bodies -especially the drive by wire ones. Anybody spraying before a MAF should go with more pure spray fluid, too. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## MA_XXX (Apr 10, 2002)

*Re: What can i injected? ([email protected])*

what about ethanol???
what percentage does the final mix need to be?
M>


----------



## greggearhead (Jul 28, 2002)

*Re: What can i injected? ([email protected])*

You cannot, repeat, Can NOT inject pre-MAF. 
BTW - the $30 item is a case of 4 gallons (hence why it whys about 40lbs and costs $20 to ship). 
Ethanol can be used as a 2nd substitute to methanol, but make sure it is pure ethanol and not E85 or something with gasoline. 
Rubbing Alcohol or Isopropyl should really not be used. Better than nothing, but I would mix some Heet or go grab some methanol from a chemical supply house, biodiesel manufacturer or race gas supplier before that.


----------



## MA_XXX (Apr 10, 2002)

*Re: What can i injected? (greggearhead)*

nonono
i own a small distillery and am producing ethanol at 95% purity.
was wondering if i could use it... what percentage would i cut it to???
m.


----------



## greggearhead (Jul 28, 2002)

*Re: What can i injected? (MA_XXX)*

You can cut it to approx the same percentages as methanol - usually around 30-50% is good.


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 13, 2005)

*Re: What can i injected? (greggearhead)*


_Quote, originally posted by *greggearhead* »_You cannot, repeat, Can NOT inject pre-MAF. 

What problems have you seen with injecting pre-MAF, Greg? I haven't experienced any negative issues (so long as distilled water/pure methanol are used -i.e. not washer fluid). That doesn't mean that there can't be any problems, of course.


----------



## greggearhead (Jul 28, 2002)

*Re: What can i injected? ([email protected])*

A MAF operates by maintaining a certain heat level in a wire- the more mass of wire flowing across the wire, the more voltage it takes to maintain that heat level. If you inject water, it puts it WAY out of possible adjustment range and usually damages the MAF and requires cleaning in the very least. 
Any fluid injected pre-MAF would instantly cause the engine to run very, very poorly. Blue, -20F Washer fluid is just distilled water and methanol. No difference.


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 13, 2005)

*Re: What can i injected? (greggearhead)*


_Quote, originally posted by *greggearhead* »_If you inject water, it puts it WAY out of possible adjustment range and usually damages the MAF and requires cleaning in the very least.

While that makes sense in theory, how do you account for the longevity of MAFs that are sprayed? Secondly, how about folks driving through fog, etc? I'll acknowledge that most of the pre-MAF set ups that I've seen have the nozzle positioned well before the element. So, the air might be fairly dry by the time the stuff reaches it.

_Quote »_Blue, -20F Washer fluid is just distilled water and methanol.

Well, it also contains dye and ammonia. Some formulas also contain proteins to dissolve bug guts. It's these extras that would gunk up a MAF element over time and definitely are deposited on throttle bodies. Evaporate a bottle of washer fluid in a pot, etc, and you'll see crud left over.


----------



## greggearhead (Jul 28, 2002)

*Re: What can i injected? ([email protected])*

Only if you are talking about non-blue and colder rated fluid. Blue, -20F is fine. No ammonia and it is NOT these things that would hurt a MAF. Pull and airbox and squirt some water on a MAF while an engine is running - it will stall and not run right until the fluid is evaporated. 
Scott - we manufacture fluid and work with a washer fluid company - we are pretty confident in the ingredients in the fluids. Ammonia is only used in windex spray wash stuff. The dye doesn't affect anything, otherwise we wouldn't use it in Boost Juice. 
On colder ratings than -20F they add propylene glycol and ethylene glycol to lower the freeze point. That is the stuff you don't want burning in your combustion chamber.


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 13, 2005)

*Re: What can i injected? (greggearhead)*

Okay, I understand the disconnect in your statements and my empirical evidence. The experiments that we did here were with the deep freeze-type fluid containing a higher methanol content (and other nasty stuff).


----------



## greggearhead (Jul 28, 2002)

*Re: What can i injected? ([email protected])*

What happens in a combustion chamber and on a stove top are different, too - though obviously some things can be learned.


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 13, 2005)

*Re: What can i injected? (greggearhead)*

Yes, but the stove top experiment was to see what residue is left *before* the combustion chambers. Folks had complained that their throttle bodies (especially drive by wire) had been gunked up over time. So, we slowly evaporated various brews in a pot to see what would be left. I think that's a valid test for *pre* combustion chamber effects.


----------



## Daskoupe (Oct 9, 2006)

*Re: What can i injected? ([email protected])*

Just mixed the heet adnd distilled water 50/50!!!!!!!
Now with the sns stg 5(which came in together







)This car is fast!!!my only question is my led dosnt come on?(maybe i didnt wire it right)But i know the pump works on psi(tested)and also have driving very hard(the car feels so much faster)i can touch the shortrunner and its maybe 90 degrees.While the pipe coming off the turbo is very hot!!!
Maybe it is working


----------



## DnA-TT (Oct 21, 2003)

*Re: What can i injected? (greggearhead)*


_Quote, originally posted by *greggearhead* »_
BTW - the $30 item is a case of 4 gallons (hence why it whys about 40lbs and costs $20 to ship). 

That's not such a bad deal.


----------



## Brake Weight (Jul 27, 2006)

******************************

I checked the MSDS on Rain-X DeIcer and its says 20-40% methanol and 50-90% water. Yes or no? Check the MSDS on any fluid going into your motor. MSDSs are government mandated & aren't supposed to lie. 

http://****************.com/smile/emgift.gif


----------



## greggearhead (Jul 28, 2002)

*Re: **************************** (Brake Weight)*

I Would still recommend against rain-x deicer. It only takes small amounts of other "stuff" to negatively affect combustion. Can you post or link to the MSDS?


----------



## Brake Weight (Jul 27, 2006)

*Re:*

Ta daaa: http://www.tompkins-co.org/msds/m2823.pdf . I has something callled _bitrex_.

http://****************.com/smile/emgift.gif


----------

